# CAN YOU DIE FROM HIATAL HERNIAS?



## xwatchxyouxdream

I REALLY AM 99.9999% SURE I HAVE ONE, CHECKING WITH DOCTOR TOMORROW. WHY DO THEY HAVE TO BE SO DUMB AND IGNORE MY SYMPTOMS? REALLY, I ALWAYS HAVE PRESSURE ON MY UPPER LEFT SIDE ALWAYS AND WHEN I PRESS DOWN IT SOUNDS LIKE A WATERBOTTLE GURGLING SO I DONT KNOW IF IT IS GAS OR WATER AND I ALWAYS FEEL FULL AND HOURS AFTER I EAT I BURP UP THE TASTE OF MY LONG BEFORE EATEN FOOD I CAN NOT STAND OR SIT PROPERLY BECAUSE I FEEL SO PRESSURY AND I FEEL LIKE GAS OR SOMETHING IS WAY UP IN MY THROAT ARGH THIS FEELING IS THE WORST EVER OF ANYTHING I HAVE EXPERIENCED I WOULD RATE IT 9 OUT OF 10 OF THE WORST THINGS EVER.SO DO YOU GUYS THINK I WILL DIE FROM THIS? I'M ONLY 13 I CAN'T BELIEVE I HAVE A HIATAL HERNIA I MEAN, THE STOMACH IS WAY UP INTO THE CHEST CAVITY? I DID A SEARCH ON GOOGLE ABOUT IT AND I'M SCARED OF SURGERY, SCARED OF STRANGULATION BLAH BLAH I COULD DIE ANY SECOND NOW!!!!!!


----------



## TWIMON

im not really an expert but hh's are rarely dangerous. doctors dont really consider them a big thing but the pain and discomfort sucks. i have the exact same symptoms as you. but when i went to the doc i also found out that i had the bacteria in my stomach. im soory noone takes you seriously but i got faith that u are not gonna die. i just hope someone(a doc)starts to listen to you. have you had an endoscopy done yet?







they suck but it will tell you alot.


----------



## xwatchxyouxdream

yeah but im 13 and they wont give me any scope tests.. but how do u do an upper/lower g.i.? i hope i can at LEAST get that. yes i think i have bacteria in my tummy too well i hope i get better thanks 4 making me feel better =) so u do have a hiatal hernia right?


----------



## TWIMON

yes i have a hurnia and i feel just like you alot of times. with my endoscopy they took a sample of my stomach lining. thats how they found bacteria. it didnt show up in any of the blood test they did.


----------



## xwatchxyouxdream

ok, so what happened with the bacteria? how did you treat it?


----------



## TWIMON

hey stranger, all this stuff is happening to me now. im on antibiotics for two weeks and doc says that should do it.


----------



## xwatchxyouxdream

ahh i see, what were your symptoms?


----------



## TWIMON

HEY AGAIN WATCHMEDREAM. MY SYMPTOMS WERE BURNING STOMACH,GURGLING STOMACH,LOTS AND LOTS AND LOTS AND LOTS AND LOTS(OOPS DIDNT KNOW I WAS GOING ON AND ON)OF GAS. WITH THE REFLUX I WAS HAVING VERY LITTLE HEART BURN BUT WHEN I BURPED(THE TIMES THAT I COULD)I WOULD TASTE FOOD THAT I HAVE EATIN HOURS AGO. I WAS TIRED ALOT. ALSO I FELT BETTER WHEN I DIDNT EAT SO I STOPPED EATING. EVENTUALLY I LOST LIKE TWENTY POUNDS FROM STRESS AND NOT EATING. HOPE THIS HELPS. DONT BE SAD ALL THE TIME







IM YOUR FRIEND


----------



## xwatchxyouxdream

Hmm I do have the same symptoms.. did your endoscopy hurt much? I'm scared to do it but I think I need antibiotics for bacteria in my stomach.The doctor said I PROBABLY have gastritis and a peptic/gastric ulcer gave me this form of Zantac for two weeks and metamucil ( i have constipation problems too which aggravate it ). if the medicine doesnt work i really need the scope but i'm 13 and not sure if it'll be good for me.


----------



## Nikki

I thought a Hernia was part of the intestine pushing through the muscle in the abs. A friend of mine had a hernia and that was what it was like, just a lump protruding out of him.Also, try not to TYPE ALL IN CAPS BECAUSE IT IS VERY DIFFICULT TO READ, ESPECIALLY BIG LONG PARAGRAPHS! JUST A BIT OF ADVICE! HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH YOU.


----------



## *Luna*

Hon, you don't know that you have bacteria or a hiatial hernia. I've got those symptoms too, and I've been tested for both. I just have acid reflux and gastritis. No h. pylori and no hiatial hernia. I'm in my 20s and my specialist said he rarely sees hiatial hernias in people as young as I am. Apparently they are more common in people who have untreated acid reflux. It sounds like yours is being treated.There is a simple blood test that can detect h. pylori bacteria. Those can sometimes produce false negatives, but a culture taken during an endoscopy is supposed to be accurate. The treatment that eradicates h. pylori is not an easy course of antibiotics and isn't something you want to do if you don't need it. Plus there is good bacteria in your system that gets killed too when you kill off the bad ones.So what did your doctor say when you told him you were 99.9999999% sure you had a hiatial hernia? Does he suspect one at all? Usually it works best when you tell your doctor your symptoms and let them make the diagnoses. Make a list of symptoms and concerns if you're afraid you'll forget.


----------



## xwatchxyouxdream

hmm i dont have acid reflux at all just really increased burping and and a feeling of fullness after eating which could aslo be related to my severe constipation..... so i dunno...... i think it could be h. pylori


----------



## *Luna*

> quote: HOURS AFTER I EAT I BURP UP THE TASTE OF MY LONG BEFORE EATEN FOOD


That is acid reflux. Pretty nasty experience, isn't it? My family calls them "verps" (vomit burps). For years I didn't realize this was acid reflux, because I thought acid reflux was just heartburn and throat burn. My understanding is that everyone gets episodes of acid reflux now and then. Some of us get it a lot more often.


> quote: I FEEL LIKE GAS OR SOMETHING IS WAY UP IN MY THROAT


I get this too. It is the acid reflux that does it.Just tell your doctor what you are experiencing, and they can go from there


----------



## xwatchxyouxdream

It IS acid reflux? Are you sure? Because I really thought acid reflux was the acid coming up in your throat..


----------



## *Luna*

That taste of food that you get when you burp is your stomach contents escaping past the sphincter. I don't remember how all the symptoms relate to what is physically happening inside, but I'm not a doctor, either. A gastroenterologist diagnosed my acid reflux. He did an endoscopy to see what things looked like and if there was any damage yet. I had an irritated section of my esophagus but no permanent damage yet.


----------



## xwatchxyouxdream

Well, obviously I know that but are you saying that is acid reflux? ACID reflux meaning ACID comes up which doesn't for me..


----------



## *Luna*

That taste of food coming back up when you burp is your stomach contents escaping back into your esophagus. It may taste like food but your stomach is mostly ACID which is why it's called acid reflux. That's why bulemics have bad teeth and raw throats, because of all the stomach acids that come up when they vomit. It tastes like food, but there is a lot of acid in there.I think the feeling in the back of your throat could be the reflux as well, but your doctor would be the one who could make the determination.I get more reflux when my stomach is bubbling full of gas, and also if I wear tight pants which place more pressure on my stomach encouraging the contents to push upwards more. I think gas will also fill your stomach and increase the pressure on the esophageal sphincter.


----------



## xwatchxyouxdream

Oh ok. What do you take for your acidreflux###


----------



## Guest

I take ginger caps, but most people take Prilosec or other similar meds..


----------



## *Luna*

Like Willie said, most people take PPI's like Prilosec and Prevacid. I take Aciphex. Previously I've taken Tagamet then Pepcid, before there were non-prescription strengths available. These medicines work in a different way than the three PPIs mentioned above and I think the current thought is that they are more effective. P,S. PPI=Proton Pump Inhibitor, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Guest

but do these drugs remove the pressure sensations in your chest? the pressure is from the stomach being displaced, right? not b/c of the acid??


----------



## *Luna*

In my case pharmaceutical treatment does help relief feelings like that in my chest that are due to the acid reflux. It's kind of like a pressure feeling, but it's not really pressure, it's irritation or discomfort. This could be what happens to you? or it could be true pressure. I've just found that what my brain might interpret as one thing, like pressure, can actually be a different kind of irritation in real life.When I have gas pressure, then no, the acid reducers don't make a difference. Gas-X can, though. I've found that it's not uncommon for gas and acid reflux to be problems at the same time. The extra gas pressure makes it easier for the sphincter to be violated by stomach acid.I'm not sure how exactly the current medicines work, but when I was on a different class of medication several years ago, it didn't reduce the acid reflux, it just reduced the acidity of my stomach contents so they did less damage to my esophagus. Now with the Aciphex I feel the reflux less.. I don't know if that means it happens less often or if it is just less irritating due to the meds.Again, I'm no doctor and I'm just relating my own experiences. Your doctor will be able to tell you more about your specific situation and will also know what exactly the medicines do.


----------

